# It's amazing what tannins do sometimes...



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to put in rooibos tea as an indian almond leaf substitute for my betta all the time and he would bubble nest furiously. Then I stopped for a month and there was zero bubble nesting activity... today I added some in and hours later I caught him in the beginnings of a bubble nest! 

I don't intend on breeding him, but it is interesting to see how it's affected his behavior so quickly.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I noticed less aggression with my girls when my driftwood was still leaching tannins. Once the water changes removed them all, the girls got a bit feistier!


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

I just added some rooibos tea to my boys tank yesterday and this morning I woke up to a small bubble nest. None of the six bettas I've had have ever tried to make one so I was thrilled to see it! He also seems more relaxed. He used to glass surf a little bit and I haven't noticed him doing that yet. Go tannins!!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Seki said:


> I noticed less aggression with my girls when my driftwood was still leaching tannins. Once the water changes removed them all, the girls got a bit feistier!


Interesting. Some time last year, I added makeshift teabags with peat moss in Hiko's tank and he was less inclined to harass his nerite while it was there.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I originally got IAL to stop ryuuji from tail biting and it certainly helped. Now I use them to help with stress/aggression


----------

